# Pax just got out of jail...



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate! 
It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Not sure this job is for you. For all you know it was a warrant for traffic tickets he didn't pay.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Step one;
Dont assume every convict wants you or wants to hurt you.

Step two;
Treat every one as an equal human, even convicts. Dont ever judge.

Step Three;
What you say, how you act and how you treat PAX, makes a difference when it comes to your safety. YMMV

Step four:
Direct your conversation away from negative triggers, that will make PAX think about crime, regardless what PAX did in the past. Talk about sports, politics, Trump is a hot topic. 

Step Five:
Be fluid at all times with PAX when it comes to convos. Learn to direct PAX towards positivity by using subliminal messages.

Step six;
If the two of you are talking, ask neutral questions. Have PAX talk about something positive.

Step Seven;
Fake it if you must, by sympathizing with PAX.


If all fails, get out of the car and run. Dont forget to grab your cell phone with you.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

No, he said it was a DUI.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> No, he said it was a DUI.


So whats the problem?


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

A million reasons to be in jail. Example a DUI. Why freak out?


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Step one;
> Dont assume every convict wants you or wants to hurt you.
> 
> Step two;
> ...


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Good points! I wasn't freaked out, was perfectly calm. I was just concerned about a potential prob and how to handle it in a small car.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Good points! I wasn't freaked out, was perfectly calm. I was just concerned about a potential prob and how to handle it in a small car.


 How do you handle sober PAX?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Chick, you're just thinking about this now? Well, better late than never. Where you drive makes a difference - Jax vs. Miami for instance. Where are you in Florida? Know the hotspots in your city and remember that most folks are just looking for a ride. Don't show fear whatever you do, it is palpable in a confined space. Approach with your doors locked, car in gear, don't let em in if you get that funny feeling in your belly, if they are in the car and it goes south, remember, its much harder to shoot a moving target so grab your phone, scream FIRE and run like hell. ZAPP!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The biggest worry that most cab drivers ever had picking up at a Police station or a lockup was getting paid. You do not have that problem with Uber. Most of those are for DWI, drunk and disorderly or similar.

Here, if you get a summons/call at D.C. Jail, you might wonder, but most of those are allright. The worst worry was getting paid.


----------



## Dillanwasx (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm a grown man. Atleast I think I am. And I still approach every pick up location with my windows up, doors locked and car in gear. 

Id rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


Everyone is not wired to transport the public, so my suggestion is,
*Uninstall..... don't uber on
*
Some here my feel i am a total A-Hole for some of my comments,
If you are not a people person, if you think every stranger is an axe murder, if you have a thin skin, then you are not cut out to transport the public, may be you can do limo, but not bus, taxi or uber,

One of my taxi account asignments was transporting newly released inmates from the murrieta detention center, never once worried about my safety,

Don't get me wrong, i am not saying don't watch your back, in my 11 years driving taxi, I did pepper spray two passengers, so sometimes shit can happen..


----------



## Louis Thornton (Mar 31, 2015)

Agree completely... Many of my pax don't drive cause of previous DUIs so that means I've picked up many who've spent at least a night in jail. If that's the thresh hold for making you uncomfortable, Uber might not be for you.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Don't get me wrong, i am not saying don't watch your back, in my 11 years driving taxi, I did pepper spray two passengers, so sometimes shit can happen..


Many people have voiced opinions in other threads that using pepper spray in an enclosed space like a car would be a bad idea, because it would get to the Uber driver's face too. Can you illuminate us how you did use it ? Was it effective while at the same time not hurting you ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


 Try starting a conversation. Usually talking brings people together, especially if you have something in common.

Carry a Mag flashlight, the biggest one you can find and keep it next to you on seat, it maybe a little difficult to use inside a car but better than nothing. If you need to use it aim at attackers fingers or wrist. Don't aim at face or body, if you do the attacker will likely be able to grab the flashlight and overpower you.

The trick is to cause a lot of pain, to give you time to run away.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

I'd give him my referral code and hope Uber approves him as a driver before that DUI conviction sets in.

Or it probably won't matter... Uber is an equal opportunity employer, errr partner.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


Yup, Got great advice for you. Keep doing it and sooner or later your not going to have a pretty ending one! Checkout the New Jersey thread on this site " Blackcar driver killed by passenger on the way to the airport" The pax shot the driver in the back of the head. Try to pepper spray you're way out of that one. btw I would say the same to a male driver. Just in case anyone wants to go there.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

turbovator said:


> Yup, Got great advice for you. Keep doing it and sooner or later your not going to have a pretty ending one! Checkout the New Jersey thread on this site " Blackcar driver killed by passenger on the way to the airport" The pax shot the driver in the back of the head. Try to pepper spray you're way out of that one. btw I would say the same to a male driver. Just in case anyone wants to go there.


*so don't be prepared, because someone can always one up you, is that your point..*

*For a few years in my younger days, i carred a sword on my back, yes just like in the blade movies, never worred about if someone had a gun..*


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *so don't be prepared, because someone can always one up you, is that your point..*
> 
> *For a few years in my younger days, i carred a sword on my back, yes just like in the blade movies, never worred about if someone had a gun..*


Wow! My point to her blew right over your head. Let me make my point simple for you . If she drives these people around long enough sooner or later something bad is going to happen. The risks of Uber driving far out weighs the minimum wage rewards. Therefore Uber diving might not be a smart decision! What the hell does a sword in your back have to do with that, unless your one of the people she could end up driving around?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Protection . . . I carry a travel-size can of hairspray with me. As all women who use hairspray know, it stings like heck when the spray gets into the eyes. That is enough time to grab the phone & run!


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Too bad he doesn't carry that sword around now.
He could slash the price of his Santander lease!

I luv you, painfulleaseholder.

<3


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Protection . . . I carry a travel-size can of hairspray with me. As all women who use hairspray know, it stings like heck when the spray gets into the eyes. That is enough time to grab the phone & run!


Good to know, learned something today. Too bad I can't use hairspray any more....

I guess it could keep my mustache under control.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

turbovator said:


> Wow! My point to her blew right over your head. Let me make my point simple for you . If she drives these people around long enough sooner or later something bad is going to happen. The risks of Uber driving far out weighs the minimum wage rewards. Therefore Uber diving might not be a smart decision! What the hell does a sword in your back have to do with that?


*if you think you can predict when and/or how your end will come and there by do something to pervent it, you be my guest, i don't live my life that way, all one can do is be* *prepared.*


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


If you can, take a security/defensive driving course.
They're not cheap - but they are a blast and teach you skills to protect both yourself and your passengers. If you plan to keep driving ride-share, it might not be a bad investment... and you will enjoy it.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *if you think you can predict when your end will come, be my guest, i don't live my life that way, all one can do is be* *prepared.*


Ok, I can see I'm wasting my time trying to have an intelligent conversation with you on the TOPIC OF THIS THREAD. May the force be with you Ninja Warrior.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

observer said:


> Good to know, learned something today. Too bad I can't use hairspray any more....


This idea came from brainstorming in the college dorm as to what we women carry in our purses that could be used as weapons.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Get a dashcam and read my signiature.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

turbovator said:


> Yup, Got great advice for you. Keep doing it and sooner or later your not going to have a pretty ending one! Checkout the New Jersey thread on this site " Blackcar driver killed by passenger on the way to the airport" The pax shot the driver in the back of the head. Try to pepper spray you're way out of that one. btw I would say the same to a male driver. Just in case anyone wants to go there.


What was the Rider's rating ??


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> What was the Rider's rating ??


She never mentioned it in her original post. All she said was that he just got out of jail.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I meant the murdered blackcar driver, & I can't find the post. Can you help me?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/black-car-driver-killed-in-newark-going-to-ewr.33157/#post-430767


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/black-car-driver-killed-in-newark-going-to-ewr.33157/#post-430767


Not an Uber driver. Article says cabbies want to know who they are picking up and want to be city to do more.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Get a dashcam and read my signiature.


Yup.... everyone one with a rating of 4.7 or lower, never returned VHS tape to Blockbuster, a human trafficker and left handed.

Sherlock Homes would be proud of your deductive reasoning. /s


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


Get a taser.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

turbovator said:


> She never mentioned it in her original post. All she said was that he just got out of jail.


Where do you find the riders rating before you accept the ping? All I see is a circling ping.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If you can, take a security/defensive driving course.
> They're not cheap - but they are a blast and teach you skills to protect both yourself and your passengers. If you plan to keep driving ride-share, it might not be a bad investment... and you will enjoy it.


And I guess uber will pay for it? Since they care so much for us....


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Where do you find the riders rating before you accept the ping? All I see is a circling ping.


Under circling ping, right under address of pick up.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> And I guess uber will pay for it? Since they care so much for us....


Do it for your self, not for Uber. Plus you'll use those skills in your daily life.

Grow us a person and never stop learning, not because you have to but, because it will make you better person for your self.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> How do you handle sober PAX?


Courteous, pleasant and respectful. Unless they get in my car with an attitude, put in the wrong pin and get pissed cuz I can't find them or waste my time with some bullshit 2 min destination.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Under circling ping, right under address of pick up.


Thank you, I'll check it out... IF I decide to do this demeaning ride-share crap again!


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Do it for your self, not for Uber. Plus you'll use those skills in your daily life.
> 
> I like the way you think.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If you can, take a security/defensive driving course.
> They're not cheap - but they are a blast and teach you skills to protect both yourself and your passengers. If you plan to keep driving ride-share, it might not be a bad investment... and you will enjoy it.


Ive been to Summit Point Motorsports Park in WV a dozen times. Its a blast and you learn a lot. During initial driving school, you have to drive on a skid course. Its a big circle that is wet. You get in to an old ass Chevy Impala that used to be a cop car, mismatched tires, 5 people in the car, suspension is shot and your goal is to power drift it around the circle with out spinning out. Every one has a blast like its a roller coaster.

I was part of the pit crew two years in a row during a 12 hour race. I was in charge of the car jack, standing soaking wet in the rain in the pit lane, while my mates change out brakes or tires.
We placed 4th over all the first race, because ECU kept getting wet during rain so the VTEC would not engage. I had to tear it apart, dry it and seal it in a Ziploc back.

Also did Autocross few times.

If you are at the right day at the Summit Point, you will hear FBI doing training; tire screeching and blank gun fires. They wont allow you to watch, as they set up a perimeter around the course to keep civilians out.

Trying to find pics, but i got 4 HDDs to sift through. If i find them ill post them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> And I guess uber will pay for it? Since they care so much for us....


No but it would be tax deductible.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No but it would be tax deductible.


Paint me amazed and spank my ass. I guess i can deduct gym membership as well? I wonder if i can deduct gun ammo...hmmm.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Courteous, pleasant and respectful. Unless they get in my car with an attitude, put in the wrong pin and get pissed cuz I can't find them or waste my time with some bullshit 2 min destination.


You treat any out of jail PAX the same then.

Dont over think it and keep it simple. Every PAX gets treated equally in all circumstances.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Louis Thornton said:


> Agree completely... Many of my pax don't drive cause of previous DUIs so that means I've picked up many who've spent at least a night in jail. If that's the thresh hold for making you uncomfortable, Uber might not be for you.


I wasn't uncomfortable about him being in jail, just the way he said it. "Just got outta jail 5 min ago!" OK.....His body language and my common sense told me I wasn't in trouble. I am more concerned about the pax in the back seat who looks "normal" but then starts to act crazy or irrational. Even if i stop the car and tell him to get the hell out, that doesn't mean he's gonna do it! I guess that's when I get out my sword, a pair of pliers and a blow torch and get medieval on his ass!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> I guess that's when I get out my sword, a pair of pliers and a blow torch and get medieval on his ass!


Dont forget to light candles and sacrifice a goat.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Dont forget to light candles and sacrifice a goat.


"And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know my name is the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon thee."
Pulp Fiction


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If you can, take a security/defensive driving course.
> They're not cheap - but they are a blast and teach you skills to protect both yourself and your passengers. If you plan to keep driving ride-share, it might not be a bad investment... and you will enjoy it.





Fuzzyelvis said:


> No but it would be tax deductible.


Those are good pieces of advice. The training is definitely worthwhile, assuming you take it with a reputable organization. And yes, defensive driving training is an expense that you could show is an allowable business expense for an Uber driver independent contractor.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> If you are at the right day at the Summit Point, you will hear FBI doing training; tire screeching and blank gun fires. They wont allow you to watch, as they set up a perimeter around the course to keep civilians out.


Mmmmmm, I am curious if they are particularly wary of civilians with such user names


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Ive been to Summit Point Motorsports Park in WV a dozen times.


My cousin is an instructor who has taught there many times... it's his favorite regional track.
His team was just there Aug 21-23.
http://www.thextremexperience.com


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


^^^
Probably was in jail over night for a DUI.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Probably was in jail over night for a DUI.


Yep, he was. And it was one of the best rides I've had. (Get your minds outta the gutter!!) He was polite, humble and thankful I picked him up. Poor guy. I wonder if Uber pays for psych help on rides? Took him home, interstate ride, easy breezy!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Yep, he was. And it was one of the best rides I've had. (Get your minds outta the gutter!!) He was polite, humble and thankful I picked him up. Poor guy. I wonder if Uber pays for psych help on rides? Took him home, interstate ride, easy breezy!


You could have said this in your first post....


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> You could have said this in your first post....


Yeah, I could've, but I had to get the whole picture in my head. Give me a break, I'm new to this.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

poopy said:


> I'd give him my referral code and hope Uber approves him as a driver before that DUI conviction sets in.
> 
> Or it probably won't matter... Uber is an equal opportunity employer, errr partner.


Hahahahaha!


----------



## Shakenama (Jul 27, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


Would definitely recommend a rear facing dashcam and a pair of scissors in the side door. You know....not for the "just got out of jail" pax, but for the 1am just got out of the bar drunk who's feeling frisky. Be careful.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

While I was driving in L.A. four times I picked up guys at the men's central jail on Bauchet St. ... twice during the day and twice early in the morning. 
With a lot of 'dudes' standing around outside and waiting for family, friends, or cabs, I guess that you could always tell the pecking order by the ones that had a Town Car pick them up. 
All were great tippers, no matter where I delivered them to.... the hood or a Century City high rise.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Shakenama said:


> Would definitely recommend a rear facing dashcam and a pair of scissors in the side door. You know....not for the"just got out of jail" pax, but for the 1am just got out of the bar drunk who's feeling frisky. Be careful.


Hey Shak! You never know what's coming when driving Uber-ees around. Since I live close to a highly rated university. most if not all student/riders are pretty safe. But, just in case....... my heavy Mag flashlight is within reach! Thank's for the good advice.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

I get DUI people all the time. Its how you carry yourself. I'm never afraid. Annoyed maybe but I carry myself well, even in probably danger. Neutral convos are best but also sympathizing with pax is best to avoid a scuffle. They are the same as drunks usually (conversation wise) but sober lol


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


Pepper/chemical spray is a great tool..... but do not use it inside the car unless it's your last resort. Slam on the breaks, (pax's probably aren't wearing their seat belts) and jump out with your phone and the pepper spray. Another option is a concealed handgun.... I carry both..... I have no expectation that I'll never need to use either.... but they're there if I need them. To "carry" in FLA you must submit an application.... take a handgun safety course and have an fbi/NICS check done. In Fla you can also carry a non-lethal stun gun or non-lethal electric defense weapon.

Lastly.... I never tell pax to wear seat belts...except for kids.... if they ever get violent I'll just slam on the brakes and they'll go flying... or worst casecrash into something and they'll really go flying.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


A released convict... that's funny.... but yes scary as a woman. The only thing close for me was the hispanic boston drug dealer who needed to "stop at a friends house and pick something up"....... then returned with nothing in his hands and said "is it ok if we make 4 or 5 quick stops, I promise it'll only be 2 minutes at each place". Pretty funny... I was a little nervous at first.... but I carry pepper spray and a handgun so at least I had those. He was an Excellent PAX. Think it was a $30 ride.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> *so don't be prepared, because someone can always one up you, is that your point..*
> 
> *For a few years in my younger days, i carred a sword on my back, yes just like in the blade movies, never worred about if someone had a gun..*


Didn't anyone ever tell you - - Never bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

brikosig said:


> A released convict... that's funny.... but yes scary as a woman. The only thing close for me was the hispanic boston drug dealer who needed to "stop at a friends house and pick something up"....... then returned with nothing in his hands and said "is it ok if we make 4 or 5 quick stops, I promise it'll only be 2 minutes at each place". Pretty funny... I was a little nervous at first.... but I carry pepper spray and a handgun so at least I had those. He was an Excellent PAX. Think it was a $30 ride.


^^^
I used to absolutely LOVE those trips.... usually between around 3 and 5 AM. 
I was never stiffed on a drug run.... much to the contrary. 
They were all excellent tippers, and never one of those "I'll catch you next time for the tip". 
They might have lived ("stayed") in Pacoima, Arleta, San Fernando, or that crappiest and most dangerous area of the SFV @ Sepulveda and Parthenia... or in that trailer park on Woodman Pl. 
Invariably they knew how to spread it around.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> I guess that's when I get out my sword, a pair of pliers and a blow torch and get medieval on his ass!


You carry a sword and blow torch in your car? 
JUST for these occasions?


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


Driving is not for ladies!! So you are making $100.000/year why don't you hire security personnel.?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Didn't anyone ever tell you - - Never bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> *so don't be prepared, because someone can always one up you, is that your point..*
> 
> *For a few years in my younger days, i carred a sword on my back, yes just like in the blade movies, never worred about if someone had a gun..*


Because you could just whip out your blade and fight the bullets off in a confined space?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

turbovator said:


> Ok, I can see I'm wasting my time trying to have an intelligent conversation with you on the TOPIC OF THIS THREAD. May the force be with you Ninja Warrior.


...or any topic on any thread. This one is off.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> Ive been to Summit Point Motorsports Park in WV a dozen times. Its a blast and you learn a lot. During initial driving school, you have to drive on a skid course. Its a big circle that is wet. You get in to an old ass Chevy Impala that used to be a cop car, mismatched tires, 5 people in the car, suspension is shot and your goal is to power drift it around the circle with out spinning out. Every one has a blast like its a roller coaster.
> 
> I was part of the pit crew two years in a row during a 12 hour race. I was in charge of the car jack, standing soaking wet in the rain in the pit lane, while my mates change out brakes or tires.
> We placed 4th over all the first race, because ECU kept getting wet during rain so the VTEC would not engage. I had to tear it apart, dry it and seal it in a Ziploc back.
> ...


Sounds like a blast!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> Hey Shak! You never know what's coming when driving Uber-ees around. Since I live close to a highly rated university. most if not all student/riders are pretty safe. But, just in case....... my heavy Mag flashlight is within reach! Thank's for the good advice.


You in Gainesville?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber Chick said:


> I wasn't uncomfortable about him being in jail, just the way he said it. "Just got outta jail 5 min ago!" OK.....His body language and my common sense told me I wasn't in trouble. I am more concerned about the pax in the back seat who looks "normal" but then starts to act crazy or irrational. Even if i stop the car and tell him to get the hell out, that doesn't mean he's gonna do it! I guess that's when I get out my sword, a pair of pliers and a blow torch and get medieval on his ass!


I am also a female driver. I don't think of myself as particularly more vulnerable, but I do realize that men are typically stronger than I am. I try to think through every possible scenario in my head because I do drive late nights sometimes. I believe that if you mentally rehearse potential scenarios, you'll be more inclined to react the way you want to, and less stunned/numb.

What I've determined is the safest way to handle someone who is attacking me or pulled a weapon on me is to wreck the car. I always wear my seatbelt. Pax usually don't. A quick jerk into a light pole is my plan, hopefully with the point of impact on the passenger's side. Then plan to get out and run like hell while your attacker is injured or disoriented.

As a kid, we lived in some bad neighborhoods. (Justina Road, for my Jacksonville folks.) My mom used to tell me, "If anyone ever pulls a gun and tells you to get in the car, just run as fast as you can. It's the only chance you have. If they get you in the car, they will kill you, and what they'll do to you will be worse than if they just shot you in the street." I think that's the most wise thing she's ever said.

If you follow the commands of someone brandishing a gun, chances are you're going to die anyway. Might as well try to gain some control of the situation.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I am also a female driver. I don't think of myself as particularly more vulnerable, but I do realize that men are typically stronger than I am. I try to think through every possible scenario in my head because I do drive late nights sometimes. I believe that if you mentally rehearse potential scenarios, you'll be more inclined to react the way you want to, and less stunned/numb.
> 
> What I've determined is the safest way to handle someone who is attacking me or pulled a weapon on me is to wreck the car. I always wear my seatbelt. Pax usually don't. A quick jerk into a light pole is my plan, hopefully with the point of impact on the passenger's side. Then plan to get out and run like hell while your attacker is injured or disoriented.
> 
> ...


wow, someone that realizes there are things worse than death..


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

brikosig said:


> Pepper/chemical spray is a great tool..... but do not use it inside the car unless it's your last resort.


There is pepper foam and pepper gel for use inside of a vehicle.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> There is pepper foam and pepper gel for use inside of a vehicle.


D Town do you have a link where those can be purchased? I had pepper spray for years and never had the need to use it. I assumed at some point it went bad or dried up and I threw it away. I got it online. I don't know if one still is required to register with law enforcement but for a woman there should not be a requirement imo. Thanks for reminding me to do this.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Choochie said:


> D Town do you have a link where those can be purchased? I had pepper spray for years and never had the need to use it. I assumed at some point it went bad or dried up and I threw it away. I got it online. I don't know if one still is required to register with law enforcement but for a woman there should not be a requirement imo. Thanks for reminding me to do this.


https://www.sabrered.com/search?search_api_views_fulltext=pepper+gel

https://www.sabrered.com/search?search_api_views_fulltext=pepper+foam

It does start to lose potency after about a year. That doesn't mean it still doesn't hurt like a sob but quite frankly when I was buying it I never kept it for over a year because of how frequently I had to use it. I've used every kind of pepper spray from regular to foam to gel and they all work. For in a vehicle I prefer gel since there IS the off chance that they could in the few seconds that it takes the foam to liquefy sling it back at you in a clump. Never had that happen since they are generally in too much agony to think of that but its not impossible.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> I get DUI people all the time Its how you carry yourself. I'm never afraid. Annoyed maybe but I carry myself well, even in probably danger. Neutral convos are best but also sympathizing with pax is best to avoid a scuffle. They are the same as drunks usually (conversation wise) but sober lol


You have to set the tone when PAX gets in. If you dont project confidence and that you are in charge, PAX will walk over you.

If you arent sure how to do so, try to mimic Jason Statham.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Alternative option. Fun for all ages.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> https://www.sabrered.com/search?search_api_views_fulltext=pepper+gel
> 
> https://www.sabrered.com/search?search_api_views_fulltext=pepper+foam
> 
> It does start to lose potency after about a year. That doesn't mean it still doesn't hurt like a sob but quite frankly when I was buying it I never kept it for over a year because of how frequently I had to use it. I've used every kind of pepper spray from regular to foam to gel and they all work. For in a vehicle I prefer gel since there IS the off chance that they could in the few seconds that it takes the foam to liquefy sling it back at you in a clump. Never had that happen since they are generally in too much agony to think of that but its not impossible.


Thank you for taking the time - I knew you would have the right place!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Choochie said:


> D Town do you have a link where those can be purchased? I had pepper spray for years and never had the need to use it. I assumed at some point it went bad or dried up and I threw it away. I got it online. I don't know if one still is required to register with law enforcement but for a woman there should not be a requirement imo. Thanks for reminding me to do this.


There's no longer a permit required for chemical spray in Massachusetts.... that requirement was removed at the start of 2015.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

brikosig said:


> There's no longer a permit required for chemical spray in Massachusetts.... that requirement was removed at the start of 2015.


Thanks brikosig I'm so glad. Thanks for informing me.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


>


Hahahahaha!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Uber Chick said:


> Got a ping just 3 min away. After picking him up I learned he had just gotten out of jail! (Ohhh boy, what did I just get myself into?) I was cool about it and he didn't seem to be an axe murderer or worse, but who knows?!? Anyway, I was nervous. He was in the back seat and was talking about where his impounded car was and complained he lost a day at work, etc. I think he sensed my feelings and was really nice and low keyed. I took him home and it was my best, longer trip of the day and on the interstate!
> It could have ended much differently. As a female driver, I need to know how to protect myself... just in case. Any suggestions?


I carry Bear repellent in my side door drink holder. It's mean ass pepper spray that comes out like a firehose.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Step one;
> Dont assume every convict wants you or wants to hurt you.
> 
> Step two;
> ...


Isn't this the Uber driver's rules of engagement?
Get a C2-Taser. Not a stun gun. The real thing.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Get a dashcam and read my signiature.


A dash cam will just record your death.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I have shown the laser of my Taser twice now in 4000+ rides. Both a$$holes exited as instructed. Everyone has seen someone fry on the end of a REAL TASER on TV. A C-2 Civilian Taser is the real thing with a 15' range and close up stun gun action. It does indeed get their attention. It is a hell of a persuader. In Florida I would also suggest you train and get a concealed carry permit for a handgun. In a car, shoot the Taser at their face. It is exposed skin, and you may catch an eyeball.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> I get DUI people all the time. Its how you carry yourself. I'm never afraid. Annoyed maybe but I carry myself well, even in probably danger. Neutral convos are best but also sympathizing with pax is best to avoid a scuffle. They are the same as drunks usually (conversation wise) but sober lol


We are still on the line with you. You have indeed posted some jive stuff
Segikun20, including you were working at the Pyramid, and then you posted misinformation. Not sure you are female, or working for Uber. My money is you are a dude lurking.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> We are still on the line with you. You have indeed posted some jive stuff
> Segikun20, including you were working at the Pyramid, and then you posted misinformation. Not sure you are female, or working for Uber. My money is you are a dude lurking.


Enough of this guys. Let the conspiracies go.
She's not a dude lurking. I am 100% certain of that.
She doesn't work for Uber, I am 99% certain of that (the 1% is just because hey, it's possible anyone could lie... though I strongly doubt she is lying). 
She's a young woman in her twenties who had an opportunity to work for Uber, then chose not to. That's all.
Hell, which would you choose if you needed decent pay? $15/hr with benefits (or whatever their current rates are) or take your chances MAYBE making $10/hr with no benefits driving for UberX?
Can you really blame her for considering it? Not like she would have been involved in creating policy, just CSR-type duties. Giver her a break already.


----------



## Uber Chick (Aug 22, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I have shown the laser of my Taser twice now in 4000+ rides. Both a$$holes exited as instructed. Everyone has seen someone fry on the end of a REAL TASER on TV. A C-2 Civilian Taser is the real thing with a 15' range and close up stun gun action. It does indeed get their attention. It is a hell of a persuader. In Florida I would also suggest you train and get a concealed carry permit for a handgun. In a car, shoot the Taser at their face. It is exposed skin, and you may catch an eyeball.
> 
> View attachment 15334


That looks scary... !!!! Looks like it would indeed get their attention!


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

1 out of 4 americans have been to jail.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> I carry Bear repellent in my side door drink holder. It's mean ass pepper spray that comes out like a firehose.
> 
> View attachment 15333


http://www.selfdefenseninja.com/bear-spray-vs-pepper-spray-whats-difference/


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

D Town said:


> http://www.selfdefenseninja.com/bear-spray-vs-pepper-spray-whats-difference/


Another good post that clarifies what people assume is better.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

D Town said:


> http://www.selfdefenseninja.com/bear-spray-vs-pepper-spray-whats-difference/


Thanks.


----------

